# MK2 IGNITION SWITCH HELP



## rickyricardo (Jun 30, 2009)

*MK2 GOLF IGNITION SWITCH HELP*

Ok so it seems that the switch died and i plan to change it but now ive ran into some issues
so far ive taken off the hub the indicator/wiper controls 
my next question is for me to take off the whole ignition assembly whats the procedure i see a metal ring and a spring and some bearings under the whole ignition thing 
i called the place that i bought the switch from and they ar saying i have to drill a whole and then push something down into it to get out the old switch 
can some one please help me out 
PICS OF HOW FAR I REACH 



































_Modified by rickyricardo at 1:31 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK2 GOLF IGNITION SWITCH HELP (rickyricardo)*

Look at the photo of the lock in your hand. See that spring thing near your thumb? That's what you need to depress on the existing lock to get it out. 
To do that, you need to drill a hole in the metal piece that the lock goes into. The dimensions to do that are 12mm toward the steering wheel from the VW symbol, and 10mm toward the dash from the part where the lock meets the metal you're drilling into. It needs to be a 3mm (1/8") drill hole. If you turn the lock cylinder you have in your hand with the locking spring toward the sky and rotate the cylinder to where the key slots line up, you should start to understand the dimensions I just explained. 
Before you do that, I will point out that what you have in your hand is the LOCK not the electrical part of the switch. The part of the switch that actually does the switching is around the back side of where the key goes in, and it's usually held in place by a single phillips screw (atleast that was how it was on my Corrado). You should be able to remove that, and get a replacement swapped in, likely without removing the lock cylinder. 
The picture and instructions for these proceedures in the Bentley manual for the Mk2 are worth the investment in the book.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: MK2 GOLF IGNITION SWITCH HELP (where_2)*

yup thanks for the info
i know the electrical part
i got 2 links for a DIY for both of them
http://www.4130-products.com/step/ign/index.htm
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4279096
thanks for the help again


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK2 GOLF IGNITION SWITCH HELP (rickyricardo)*

On the electrical part, you can pull it and drop a flat screw driver in the slot that the key activates to check to see if the electrical part is still working correctly.


----------

